
Everyone is calling the new iPhone X the 'Ecks' even Apple pronounced '10' - ytch
http://www.businessinsider.sg/apple-customers-not-sure-call-new-iphone-x-or-ecks-2017-9/
======
laszlokorte
I pronounce OSX as O-S-Ecks as well

